

What are some ways I can earn online ($200-$300)? Just enough to buy a new PC. - sygeek

My current specs are:
Pentium 4 2.40 GHz
376MB RAM
Intel integrated 82845G<p>I've been using this PC for the past 10 years. The only games I can run are outdated and I've played them tonnes of times. I can now hardly run current games like minecraft (playing for 6 months) and warband. It has become increasingly frustating now.<p>So, HN please help me buy myself a gaming PC. I'm all for online jobs recommendations but being in a non-US country has made it very difficult. I've tried most of the programs but all of them were unsuccessful. My goal is to get $200-$300.
======
esbwhat
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818128>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3958812>

how did you go from being 14 to being 16 in less than a year?

Very fishy

~~~
true_religion
I remember when I was 14, it was cool to say you were 18---not 16, but then
again, I'm not from the UK.

~~~
esbwhat
Just a bit suspicious since this is the fourth or so thread this user has been
either indirectly or directly asking for money

~~~
sygeek
Heh, I'm not asking for money this time, just that sometimes my threads gets
buried. HN is great at giving suggestions from what I've seen and I've indeed
received some useful one this times. Again, sorry if I sound suspicious, I can
add my system's pics if you want.

------
jdietrich
There's a great deal of fairly unskilled work available on oDesk - copy
editing, transcription, basic web design and so on. Odesk have their own
system of skills tests, so you can assess your own abilities and demonstrate
them to prospective employers.

Pay is generally quite low because of the competition from workers in low-
income countries, but if you make the effort to develop good relationships
with clients and earn good feedback you could easily make several hundred
dollars a month in your spare time.

------
revorad
Learn Twitter Bootstrap, create a theme and list it on
<https://wrapbootstrap.com/>

~~~
solutionyogi
Wow. What a fantastic resource. Thanks for sharing.

------
yummyfajitas
I wrote this blog post, and just to see what would happen I turned the book
links into Amazon affiliate links. I made $291.99.

<http://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2012/leaving_academia.html>

~~~
frugalfirbolg
That's pretty impressive. If you don't mind me prying, how long did it to take
to rack up those earnings (guessing 2 months since it was posted) and where
did most of your traffic for that post come from (rss subscribers vs search
engine referrals)?

~~~
yummyfajitas
1 month. Amazon takes a while to deliver payment, and I just got my first
payment a couple of days ago. However, earnings went way down after the first
month. This month I only made $17.

HN was the biggest source of traffic, followed by reddit. A bunch more came
from twitter, facebook, google+, as people shared the article.

~~~
frugalfirbolg
Still a nice bonus for taking the time write some original content. Thanks for
sharing the info.

------
ianpurton
Become a market maker on bitcoinary. <https://www.bitcoinary.com>

------
mrgreenfur
Get a job and save your money? Man, I wish I had a downvote button.

------
mtgx
Try to win a few projects on <https://www.elance.com> or other freelance
sites. Bid only the minimum price if the project isn't too large (until you
get more experience and projects under your belt on the site).

There's also <http://fiverr.com>, and you can sell almost any type of service
you can think about for $5. Check the ones that already exist for inspiration.

~~~
sygeek
I tried fiverr.com but none of my projects gets any buys.

Not sure about freelance though, will it work without any programing
experience?

~~~
jmmcd
> without any programing experience?

Are you sure you're on the right website?

~~~
mpeg
He's been asking for months, instead of going out and, you know, getting a
job.

I guess he's expecting someone to give him the money.

